# Potassium Metabisulphite in Realemon. So... question.



## reddportleft (Feb 14, 2013)

So, one of the ingredients in the Realemon product is potassium metabisulfite. This is a stabilizer for wine making and sterilization of wine equipment. Doesn't this stop fermentation? The recipes for the most part for Skeeter Pee calls for Realemon. Has anyone found a lemon concentrate that does not have this preservative in it? Or... How about real squeezed lemon juice? How many lemons for a five to six gallon batch? I really want to do this right.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 15, 2013)

K meta will not hurt a ferment. It is only in the juice to keep any wild yeasts or bacteria from starting bad reactions. 

Wine yeast will work right through it.


----------



## reddportleft (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, Doc!


----------

